# Intake Manifold and Throttle body



## 86z31 (Mar 5, 2011)

Hey Everyone.. First off let me start by stating the fact that im a ::newbie:

I recently got a cold air intake and am having my exhaust on my NA z31 upgraded to 2 1/2 inch as well as having the headers replaced too. Now with that, should i upgrade my intake manifold and throttle body as well... Im sure I will get some criticism as long as i get some advice some where too lol :balls:


----------



## AZ-ZBum (Nov 21, 2004)

Z31 / M30 Gutted Upper Intake (Plenum) | Acadiana Sports Car Orphanage - Official Store


----------



## 86z31 (Mar 5, 2011)

Thanks AZ!! I wanted to say, your website with the steps on cleaning my Z's stock wheels was great!! It turned out awesome.


----------



## 86z31 (Mar 5, 2011)

Hey AZ, Im having trouble finding out what the stock exhaust diameter is on 86 za NA..googled it and cant get a straight answer, figured you would know.


----------



## AZ-ZBum (Nov 21, 2004)

I believe it's 2.25". Got a tape measure?


----------



## savageSARGE (Jun 21, 2011)

Hey 86z31, I have an 87 300zx which I just finished rebuilding and i am looking at what I can upgrade as well. I was just wondering if you might list websites of any upgrades you have found so far.

I also put headers on mine and had a 2 1/2" exhaust system put on with no cat. As far as the intake goes, I just put a K&N Cone filter on the elbow in front of the MAF Meter because I couldn't find any cold air intake "kits" for my ride. Did you find a kit? or did you make your own?


----------



## 86z31 (Mar 5, 2011)

Hey, I just recently started upgrading mine..Havent really done much yet just a few small things. I also put a K&N filter on and was surprised it wasnt a full kit it was just the filter infront of the sensor as well.. Kind of dissappointed as I havent been able to find the rest of it. I have seen other guys with it though so I know it CAN be done...If you dont mind me asking where did you find your headers. That is the next step I want to do but havent been able to find a header at 2 1/2 inches. I get most of my parts from a local tuner shop.


----------



## savageSARGE (Jun 21, 2011)

I got my headers at thezstore.com. They are supposed to be a direct bolt-on, but my "Y" pipe had to be bent a little bit in order to get it to fit all of the way. I wrapped the headers with 1" thermal tape with about 50% overlap before I put them in. The passenger side ended up resting against the engine/transmission/starter connection point which makes it so that I have to loosen the header in order to remove the starter. This really makes it a pain to work on, but after I put my oil filter relocation kit on, it wasn't as bad. Plus my oil filter is right up in front of the engine now!  

When you say "find a header at 2 1/2 inches." I am assuming that you are referring to the collector at the end of the "Y" pipe, is that correct? My header's collector is at least 2 1/2" if not larger (I didn't actually measure it), but I had a local shop bend my "Y" pipe a little to get it to fit, and then had 2 1/2" pipe run all the way to a magnaflow tip muffler.

As for the intake, I am pretty sure that any you may have seen would have been a custom job, as I can not find anything for my car except for replacement filters.

The Z Store! Nissan-Datsun 240Z-260Z-280Z-280ZX-300ZX(Z31/Z32)-350Z-370Z Parts: MSA 3-2 Header, With Smog Fittings, 86-89 300ZX
Trans Dapt 1113 Trans Dapt Performance Products Oil Filter Relocation Kits


----------



## 86z31 (Mar 5, 2011)

Yeah ihave bought a few things from the z store.. Great place for parts but a little pricy given the distance from where I am (ottawa canada)... I contacted them regarding their headers and he said the largest diameter they offer for my model is 2 1/4" ? filter relocation. This is really going to make me sound bad but I wasnt aware you could do that haha.. Was it hard to do and absolutely necessary if I want aftermarket headers? I wouldnt mind doing it as getting to the filter is a pain with the starter right above it lol


----------



## savageSARGE (Jun 21, 2011)

I would say it is pretty necessary if you are putting headers on like I did. Because in my case, the headers prevent me from removing the starter without loosening the passenger-side header. I didn't want to have to loosen the header and remove the starter every time I changed my oil so I got the kit.

The kit isn't too much, and it is pretty easy to install. It also adds volume to the system and allows you to use the FRAM PH8A Filter which is bigger than the original one that attaches directly to the block. The kit has a bypass attachment which screws on where a filter would go, then two 30" hoses attach that with the new filter attachment piece which can be located up front with the new filter. It makes it much nicer.

One thing you might want to consider though is that I took out the radiator fan shroud and original fan, and replaced them with two electric fans, so I have extra room now that the shroud is gone. If you still have the original fan and shroud, you may have to find a different location to mount the filter, and get longer hoses to connect it with the bypass on the engine.


----------



## 86z31 (Mar 5, 2011)

Yeah that definately sounds like it would be worth it. I wouldnt mind spending the extra money to change to electric and move the filter up.. Makes it easier for both oil changes and the added space..Did you get the electric fans from the z store? I will shop around for them. I am gonna be making a list because i am gonna wait to fabricate the piping for the k&n filter so i can do it right after i have the headers done so i dont have to worry about it being taken out again just to change the headers on the driver side... Thanks for all the help.


----------



## savageSARGE (Jun 21, 2011)

The electric fans were actually off of ebay, all I did was measure the radiator and pick some to fit, I then chopped up the old shroud and modified it to fit the two fans that I bought. If I remember correctly, the radiator is about 25" wide and about 16" tall, so I ended up getting two 12" fans to go side by side.


----------



## 86z31 (Mar 5, 2011)

Ohh okay, Well i have to replace my radiator anyway so I think i will do the fans and radiator at the same time.. then relocate my filter.. and theeeen do the headers..Make it easy on myself.. I see a mounting cut on the zstore that mounts directly to the rad but I will take a look on ebay as well.. Everythings a process i guess haha .. Definately worth it in the end though


----------

